# Merlots Waiting List



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello! Merlot is a FF, she is a Mini Alpine. This will be my first kidding also! She is due between Jan 17 and Jan 22. She has twins! Ultrasounded. What does everyone think for genders and when she will drop. Most of these pictures were yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you!! Very anxious goat mommy here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks like we're in the same boat! My goat's due dates are from the 19th to the 24th! I'm thinking she'll give you one girl and one boy! She is so gorgeous


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Good morning! Day 141. Here are some pictures of Merlot today. No big changes besides she seems to be stretching on everything positioning those babies. But udder is still the same, ligs are medium firm. Still eating and drinking. She is also looking at her belly alot.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think she's going to give you twin does. ;-) IT's so exciting, isn't it?!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Omg! It reallllyyyy is!!!! Today is 142! Still feel ligs, udder is the same. Lots more stretching. Ate grain, munching hay. Being perfectly normal!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

New pictures from about 20 mins ago


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello! I had a question. How quickly can a doe lose her ligaments? Like if they were checked at 8am and were still felt, could they have lost them by noon?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Maevecd said:


> Hello! I had a question. How quickly can a doe lose her ligaments? Like if they were checked at 8am and were still felt, could they have lost them by noon?


Yes it's possible


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

My doe last yr progressed very fast! And babies were born very quickly! We have a barn cam. Really helps keep an eye on them and saves on trips to the barn. Can access on our phones the barn cam anytime. Barn cams aren't expensive. 

Keep an eye on her. You'll have babies before you know it! What does her bag look like now?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Here are pictures of her tonight.  end of day 142. Ligs still found, but udder bigger and hips showing more. She has become more lovie. (Not like she wasnt before lol) But she doesnt want me feeling for logaments. Makes her uncomfortable.  Poor big mama


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck I say twin boys. Boys are ahead for this year well for now anyways! I think she will be due in a week or so!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

One thing I look for is udder usually on my does is pushed back behind thigh area on back legs. So it stands out behind thighs if that makes sense. Her bag doesn't look ready to me yet. But that's just my does....maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Well I couldnt get a picture but her udder seems to be sticking out a littke behind her thighs. But still seems small. Anyways can still feel ligamenta good this morning (tighter than yesterday) and we are on day 144.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Here are poctures from this AM. Day 144
Her right baby side is much mushier this morning. In the picture it is just the weight of my hand. Pictures of udder also. Ligaments still there.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

She also had a very little bit od doscharge about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She looks mighty close. Her bag will fill a bit more I think. But the last photo you took to the side you can see how bag is starting to go beyond the thighs. She's getting there. I would guess by the end of this wk she may have kidded. Just a guess tho. I think her udder will fill a bit more. Could happen fast tho.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Well right now all of sudden she has started pawing, laying down and getting back up, breathing heavy and rubbing on the pallets with her head.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

And flagging her tail about.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That sounds like labor that's what some does do right before birthing!  good luck


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Went back to her normal self. Just laying about chewing cud. Yawning alot though. Still no babies. Maybe tomorrow lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's a trickster lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She's close.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies this am. Ate her grain and currently munching some hay. Ligaments and udder still the same. Today is 145 so hopefully she will drop them hostages!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Is it true that when they are almost ready for labor you wont be able to feel babies anymore?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes but not guaranteed.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Keep us posted! With how she was acting the other day it's going to be soon. Ligs can go quickly. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Ligs feel pretty mushy now. Just checked her. She isnt munching hay either. Heavy breathing too. No discharge or change in udder though.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She is sounding like prelabor. Her bag may not change much more. Some does udders don't get really huge til they've had babies. Sure sounds like prelabor to me!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Maevecd said:


> Ligs feel pretty mushy now. Just checked her. She isnt munching hay either. Heavy breathing too. No discharge or change in udder though.


Our Rosie is about the same right now. Getting close. Good luck!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe I can't wait to have babies guys!!! I'm jealous! Our girls are being bred at a farm right now. June babies. Can't wait!best to you both! Hope all goes perfectly and everyone is happy and healthy!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you! Still no babies though!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

They will be here before you know it! And you will be busy! Lol


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies this am. Can still feel ligaments. Udder feels like it is bulging between her thighs more. Slowly getting bigger. Ate her grain and is munching hay now. I feel like the babies will never come!! Hostages forever!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

The last couple of weeks those ligaments can drive you crazy. You'll swear they're gone - or almost gone- and then they're back. So yes, she could go from fairly palpable ligs to none in 4 hours...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol. Yep during the waiting period it does seem like they will never show up! But alas one day they do show up and then life becomes real busy! Lol. 

Yes groovy old lady is right. Their ligs can change back and forth. It DOES drive all of us crazy! Lol. 

Keep us posted! Do you know what day in prego she is?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Today is day 146! Shes Nigerian Dwarf. In the last hour she has become much much more vocal though. Went and checked her. Everything still the same but she is being very vocal. Maybe its the beginning?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

She will do a few maaing mumbles then let out a huge loud maaa. No discharge or differences though. Except she doesnt look preggo anymore lol. Feels like empty air. Very hollow and hippy. So maybe!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry for so many ai keep forgetting to ask
Can they go into labor and you still feel ligaments?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes vocal can be a sign. Esp if she isn't normally a talker. Good sign!!

Yes letting out big maaa is a good sign. 

Yes babies may have dropped. 

I would predict next 24-48 hrs you will have babies. Keep an eye on her. Could progress fast. 

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

The discharge will happen soon I'd think if she's acting that way. How's her eating?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

She ate her grain this morning and is still munching hay. She is a mild talker but only of she has a reason. And I didnt go out to check her for a bit and she started up vocally for no reason from what I could see. Keeps looking back and itching her belly.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep she's close!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy kidding!!  She's close!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no discharge or babies. Still being vocal though.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She's talking to her babies in her tummy. Soooo cute!
Discharge will happen.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Her currently.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Also her. Lol


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

She also did this thing where she straigtened her legs and hollowed out her back putting her head in the air. For only a few seconds then stopped. Hasnt done it since.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol. She's adorable! She's close!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for your input and keeping up with my thread!! Haha newbies here both me and her. So all is a learning processes and I am very grateful that you have all put in your input.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Actually anyone who says they are experts in goat husbandry just needs another goat to prove them wrong! Lol. I continue to learn learn learn. And make many mistakes. But that's too how we learn!

We look forward to your updates! We will be having babies in June. Can't wait!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

We have had White goo since 6PM EST.  Not a whole lot but good some!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohhhh it's gonna be soon. Hang in there! Probably midnight babies.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Actually I'm on pacific standard time. So midnight here would be wee hrs of the morning there.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Babies yet?? Update??


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies yet. Havent seen anymore white goo this AM. She seems to be acting normal. Maybe sometime today.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh she's a stinker!!! Yes I'd watch her closely since she's already had goo coming out. Could be today!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Checked her again this am. No goo. Udder hasnt changed. Ligaments feel tighter than they have before. But she has been laying down a bit and reluctant to stand. Is eating and drinking. Pooped fine. Havent seen her pee yet. But jeezum! Where are those babies?? Cant keep em hostage forever!! Today is day 147.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

One thing late in pregnancy is to be getting her up and walking around. Take her for a small walk a few times a day if all she is doing is laying down. You don't want her getting ketosis. So just make sure she's not laying down for long long periods. 

I have ketosis strips I bought at the pharmacy. I check their pee towards end of pregnancy to make sure their levels are ok. Most pharmacies carry those I would think. 

Make sure she is moving around periodically. It's good for her. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

So she just stood up and rubbed on the sides of my pallets. Then I witnessed her pawing for the first time!! Then she layed down in her little pawed spot.  Wish i could post videos here!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Make sure she's getting up and moving around during the day. Getting up and laying back down isn't something she should be doing for long periods other than night time. She needs to move around. Ketosis is very real.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

And moving around can help things get going with labor too perhaps. Exercise is good for mamas.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

So maybe I should bring her outside for a little walk?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Brought her for a walk  She seemed happy. Udder seems like its bulging more. Ill post some pictures.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Back end pictures from today day 147


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you positive she is day 147? She still looks like she could possibly get a bigger bag.....
But I have boers not the breed you have. Is she a nigerian?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That is good to keep her exercising. You just don't want to see them laying down long periods during the day. If so, get them up and walking around. It is good for them to be exercising a bit during the day.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

She has been up more today. More white discharge. She is definatly day 147. Went into heat the day we brought her home and was bred on her first heat and didnt go into heat again
Ultrasounded at 55 days.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That is great she has been getting more exercise. Just like humans I think exercise keeps them in shape in pregnancy but also can get things moving more like labor. =)

Wow 147! That silly girl is just trying to drive you all crazy! lol! Babies soon!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

We have a big long white goo string!!! Maybe babies tonight!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh!!!!!!! YES you WILL! Anything new??


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!! Babies should be coming VERY soon! After my doe had a long white string it wasn't more than 5 hours.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

So the babies butt was on the oither side of her tummy? Like huge and jutting out on her left side (when babies are normally on the right)!!!! Shes still eating hay like a wild one. Lol


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

And more itching and biting her sides and feet.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow would have thought that she'd have more action soon!!!

Still stringy goo?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She hasn't kidded yet? Hopefully soon, :baby: Keep us posted.....


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

No more stringy goo. Back to munching hay!!! Ahhhh!!! But itching (and i know she doesnt have anything lol) but still no babies!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Have you checked her ligaments?
Once my does lose their ligaments I know for sure they will kid within the next 24 hrs http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-find-ligaments-112934/


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Hers have come and gone. They go from pretty musjy to tight back to mushy and on and on. But she is really mushy in the area around her tail head. Can put my finger together underneath no problem.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Unless those two pencils disappear she isn't ready yet...they can lose them pretty quickly. You'll know when you feel it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Silly girl! She's toying with you!! Gonna wait til 1am! Lol. She's a sneaky one!
When we have long stringy goo it's not more than a few hrs away usually!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, I have one doe that doesn't loose her ligs until hours before kidding, and another who fully looses her ligs two weeks in advance. It varies with the doe.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes I agree. Ligs can vary. Stringy goo tho can be a big sign on our farm it's not far away!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Ok, I have one doe that doesn't loose her ligs until hours before kidding, and another who fully looses her ligs two weeks in advance. It varies with the doe.


 Wow, I've never heard that before. Every time my does do, its usually only a matter of hours....interesting. Good to know!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I hadn't either until meeting my doe  

She currently has ligs of total mush, can't feel them at all, and she still has another 2-2 1/2 weeks to go. Tons of udder filling to do.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometimes tho it seems that the ligs can go and goo and all happens quickly. So I think each doe is different. Like people. Goats sure act like people too sometimes don't you think??? Lol


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Ugh. Still no babies this AM. It is now day 148. I swear if I have another dream about kids and wake up to no kids I gonna blow a gasket! My silly little doe. What do you guys think? She is a people goat. So loves attention. Do you think I should be by here side to talk to her and help if needed, or just watch from my baby monitor? I would really like to be there. But could it be prolonging her labor? 
She doesnt like to be alone anyways and very much enjoys the company. But sometimes I feel like she is never gonna let them go! Lol She doesnt even look preggo anymore she has deopped so much, around her tail head is mushy and sunken in and the ligaments are kinda mushy. Maybe I am not feeling the right thing? But I checked on my other doe for reference then back to Merlot and Merlots were barely felt compared to my other does who were literally like pencils. No more goo this AM.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

No it's not prolonging her labor. Is she in a pen?

Make sure she is exercising. Keep her a little active. And yes spending lots of time with her is great. But it won't prolong things. If she's a people goat she will be happy to have you around.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

She is in a pen. As if she dropped babies outside here in Maine they would not survive with these temps. Lol I had a dream about that also and woke up bawling. Lol but luckily no babies outside. I am about to go and bring her for a walk about outside.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

She pees, then turns around and sniffs it then sticks her lips up? What the heck is this? Lolol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hormones. 
Buckish behavior. Just hormones.

That's good she's in a pen. Good your walking her. She needs to stay active.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Just got back from our little walk. She even jogged a couple steps by herself out of happiness to be out and about I guess. Lol Hopefully exercise helps her out hahah.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes regular walks a few times a day is real good for her. Getting her out of stall is good during day.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies. A little more white goo, I found on the walk of her pen. Still munching hay lol :/


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She may be loosing her plug. So that is great. Progress. It will be just a matter of time. She is a funny doe....taking her time! =) Keep walking her a few times a day. Very important to keep her active. If they lay down alot that can be bad for them. Keep us posted! Should be soon....


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I know I keep saying soon, haha, but they have to come out at some point! I've not really encountered does who had discharge and acted like this but prolonged "releasing them" for so long.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

A little bit more goo. Found on the wall of her pen. The size of a quarter and thick. More standing and laying down and standing again. She seems pretty umcomfortable. Poor momma. But shes still eating like she is going to starve lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That is progress! Yep lots of standing and laying and trying to get comfortable. That is normal. Just make sure you get her up and walking a few times a day.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

How's she doing?


----------



## Revivalfiregoats (Jan 21, 2017)

Four hours could make a difference if she s close. Most important is to watch for changes. If it's progressively softer she getting close.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies this am. Still feel ligamnets and udder hasnt changed much. Day 149.about to go grain the rest of my animals. Ughh. I do have to run to town this am so maybe while I am gone I will have surprises!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol. She's funny! Yep you might have babies when you get back. 
She's ready I think. But for some reason is holding them in. Lol.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Just got home. No babies. But I checked her udder and there is a crease down the middle now and feels fuller.  instead of a small baseball its like a a large softball with a crease down the middle!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I hope that one of us will have kids today! lol I really thought we'd have some by now.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Right? Lol they are silly girls tugging our strings!!! Hahaha


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Rechecked her. Bag is def bigger and fuller. I went to check her ligaments and she pretty much squatted to the ground out of discomfort. I couldnt find the pencils. Also her babies are like going nuts in there. Her side is being giggled and kicked. Super active babies.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow babies very soon sounds like!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Those kids sound like they are gonna keep you and her very busy!! Enjoy the time you have to rest now.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm on a few other kidding threads as well... I think I am addicted to TGS! Lol constantly checking to see if anyone has babies! (Especially this thread!) Hahaha


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Make sure you keep her exercising today. Should help things get started. I think she is close!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So do I! Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Brought her out for a walk about. Put her back. Checked on her and she had some goo on her hip. Closer closer closer!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Recheck. No more goo. But she is walking around on her front knees with her bum in the air lol. For a few steps then she stands. Then goes lays down. Repeat every 15 minutes.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

sounds close


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah, sounds soon. Starting early labor, maybe?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies....pulling my hair out lolol


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Cant really tell if I am finding ligaments. She is very tender back there and when I go to feel she pretty much squats to the ground or goes to ger knees. I cant tell if its ligaments or hip bone. As I can pop my finger over it like before. So super mushy anyways!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Goodness! I can't believe it!!! She's such a stinker! Her plug has to be gone!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Napping now. Silly silly doe.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goats can be so mean. They leave you waiting as long as possible!! Hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Goodness sakes! Hopefully she gives you two doelings, (or bucklings, if that is what you want), for making you wait in agony this long! Haha


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Haaa she's napping? Lol. She IS funny! Maybe this is the nap she takes before action hits!
If so make a note for next year! Lol. She's so funny! Her kids are going to be characters!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies. Napped through the night. Today is day 150. We need to have babies today. Right? Lol


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Apparently they can go until 155, but miniature breed _usually_ go on or before 150. This may sound stupid, but since she is a Mini Alpine, does anyone think that she could be kidding on whatever-day based on the Alpine side?? Lol..


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Apparently they can go until 155, but miniature breed _usually_ go on or before 150. This may sound stupid, but since she is a Mini Alpine, does anyone think that she could be kidding on whatever-day based on the Alpine side?? Lol..


Would love to know what yall think. Can they really go that long? I have read some horror stories about overdues that are WAY TO BIG.
Lol I dont think I can wait another day anyways haha.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I always thought it was 145 for minis and 150 for standard.
I have read about minis going over 150 though. In fact last year Fancy went to 151 with twins. She had no problems.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow! We have boers and I don't think they went much over 145 last yr.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 150. Well she ate her grain. Not eating much hay or chewing her cud this am. Could feel soft ligaments. Udder has not changed much but i dont really know what looking "shiny" is considered so here are pictures from this am.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Resume chewing cudd.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have never thought any of my does' udders looked shiny. They just get super tight. 

Good she's cudding again


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes just tight not necessarily shiny udder. She looks ready. Silly girl! She's just waiting. Lol


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies. Dont know what the heck she is waiting for lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's waiting for you to go 100% insane :ROFL:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol. Maybe she just wants lots of time with you before babies come.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

How tight and hard.? Like grapefruit feel? Or apple, hard? Or like kiwi a little squishier?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

You mean udder?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Def not apple hard. She may not get completely tight till after babies. I think that's a individual doe thing.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes lol udder. Okay hers seems kinda tight. But teats are still small. No babies yet.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

It will be soon. She's so funny to keep you waiting!
I just found out one of my does I think is bred. Waiting on other one now
June babies! Can't wait!!! Lots of color!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I was wrong! Our girls usually deliver at day 150. So maybe she's just not ready yet. Couple more days.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything new with her? If today is 150 I'd think she will birth within next 24-48 hrs.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 151. Still no babies. Ligaments still there. Udder hasnt changed anymore. No more goo. Currently eating her grain.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Let her back out with the others this AM to give her some play time and quality time with her friends.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Our internet went down yesterday... I thought for sure when I finally got back on you'd have some kids!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol. Well not sure what to say!! But I would think she will have them soon. Playing with her friends might help things get going!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

She ran and headbutted and played for a bit. Then started rubbing on the side of the house with her lips in the air so back into the pen she went.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

She's so funny!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Still no babies?? Wow! She is a mean one, I am going through the same thing with my doe but I don't have an exact due date for her. Hope you have kiddos running around soon!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> She looks mighty close. Her bag will fill a bit more I think. But the last photo you took to the side you can see how bag is starting to go beyond the thighs. She's getting there. I would guess by the end of this wk she may have kidded. Just a guess tho. I think her udder will fill a bit more. Could happen fast tho.


Yes! Most of my mini alpines kid on or around day 150



GoatCrazy01 said:


> Apparently they can go until 155, but miniature breed _usually_ go on or before 150. This may sound stupid, but since she is a Mini Alpine, does anyone think that she could be kidding on whatever-day based on the Alpine side?? Lol..


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow. Nothing yet???


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies. Wow. Day 152 it has to happen sometime right??????


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, has to be soon!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey- I saw on another kidding thread (their does were going late too) that you can give them some red raspberry leaves to get things moving. Maybe you could try this?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes we give our doe red raspberry leaves off our bushes in June. (We try to have babies near June)
You can purchase chopped red raspberry leaf. 

Wow interesting others have does going late!!

Make sure she is still getting plenty of exercise as well. Very important!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

You have to think to how that estrus works. You may "see" a breeding on one day but the eggs may not actually be fertilized for up to three days after


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Interesting, rebelINny! I didn't know that.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I didn't realize that either!
Thanks for this info!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I never knew that either, very interesting. We are all learning today!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy to help


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow still no babies??? Any changes? Any action?
Wonder if she didn't take breeding until later??


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Everything ok?? Just checking to see how she is doing.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Update??


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 153 Still no babies. When the vet ultrasounded her he said there could be a 7 day window either way and estimated her at 55 days. Which when I do the Calculations is 100% correct. We brought her home August 25 2016 and she went into heat immediatly. And was in with a buck. If she didnt take then and was on her next heat 21 days later she would not have been far enough along to see anything on the ultrasound. 
Should I check her cervix? I saw it on another thread. Is that wise or should I just wait?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she isn't showing signs of labor or distress, I wouldn't bother checking her cervix.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow! 153!? Something has to be calculated a little off maybe? Still she's gotta be very close to kidding! Keep her active. That's really important that they aren't laying around tons. Just moderate activity. That's good for her.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Very vocal today. I am quite sickly so having a hard time checking her as often as I would like. Still eating and drinking. Udder hasnt changed to much and ligaments a soft/mushy but I can still find them. Ughh hopefully soon.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Feel better soon! She's holding them hostage.. haha


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feel better soon.

It doesn't make things easy when you have really pregnant goats. I know how being sick can be around that time.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry you aren't feeling well! The flu is bad this year! The flu shot was the wrong flu type this year....so it isn't working for people who got the flu shot. The hospitals here in Oregon are full of pts with the flu! Had a friend in the hospital and found that out. So hope you get well soon....nasty bugs going around! And hope she waits till you feel better! 

Tami


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

It actually wasn't the flu, major migraine issues. But Thanks Everyone!! Day 154 and still. No. Babies. What the heck. I dont really know what to do at this point. I will check ligaments and udder soon but as of yesterday they still hadn't changed at all. I had a harder time finding babies but I found them towards the bottom of her belly back by here udder. Maybe a good sign lol.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Ligaments are still felt. They arent hard like pencils but maybe I guess thick rubber bands. Udder seems bigger and is hanging down lower from her body. I will grt pictures ul in a minute. Vulva seems flabbier too.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Pictures. Her tail was wetish and gooey so she had more goo at some point lol.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I can't believe she is still holding them hostage! Hopefully soon you will have some adorable kids.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Hmmm. I asked my vet about her being at day 154. He asked what breed she was I informed him 3/4 Nigerian Dwarf and 1/4 Alpine. He said Dwarves go too 150-155 days and not to be worried. He also said that she may had not been gotten till her next cycle which we ruled out due to the fact that she would not have been far enough along at all to even see babies let alone twins estimated at 55 days. (Vet says he gives 5 days either way on his estimate.) I am just becoming more and more worried. I have had her cooped up for a while thinking babies were close, but it seems she will hold them forever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The vet is correct. 

She is still within good time frame so far. But if her due date is off, you won't know the correct date.
Which is very stressful for you.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

One of mine went at day 156 last year. Lost. my. mind! She kidded quads no issues. Doesn't much help you while you are worrying, but hang in there!!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Well that is good info to have for you, at least you don't need to worry too much. Sounds like she is close and it shouldn't be too much longer! =)
Hang in there! We can't wait to see photos of the babies!

Tami


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 155. She had lots of goo last night. But ligaments were tight. Checked this morning. I could only find half of her ligaments up near where it connects to her tail head. Her udder seems much much tighter this morning. Almost hard but still squishy. Lol


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Finished graining all my fur babies and checked her again while she was standing with her grain. I can only find half of one ligament and we have more goo!  Possibly babies today!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Maybe she'll finally let them loose!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeaaaaa! Very happy for her and you! Keep us posted! Yes sounds like it could be today! Hope all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Multiples, usually take longer anyway.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohhhhh Pam lets not wish multiples on her! Yikes! My boer doe gave birth two yrs ago to triplets and they were all tangled. Had a friend who is well versed in going into the doe do that for us. When she got in there she pulled out one leg, white and one leg that was solid red....ooops then had to figure out what went to who and pull out the correct baby first. I wouldn't wish that experience on anyone! I am hoping nothing more than twins for us this year! =) Tami


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

So ligaments have been coming and going all day. But her udder is DEFINATLY tight. Very tight. Gotten toghter throughout the day.  Maybe night babies.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She sounds so close!!! Good luck, can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies. Ligaments easily felt. I dont think we will have babies today anymore.  This is so draining and dissapointing. I have had her in my garage for 2 weeks now. I dont know what else to do. I dont have the time to keep walking her and bringing her out and if I leave her outside I am worried sher will have them there and they die immediatly. I just dont know and my husband is becoming angry that there is a goat in his garage. I told him it would only be a couple weeks then she could go back put with ber babies. But now its been 2 weeks of her in there without any kids anyways. Ugh. I wish she would just have them so I can stop stressing and such.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow! Tell your hubby it won't be much longer. If her udder is tight it won't be long. And given the goo again yesterday and on and off ligs.....I do think she is close. It very well could be tonight that she has them. When the udder is really full it is very close! 

Walking her is always a good idea. As long as she isn't laying down all day, walking her a couple times a day is a good thing. 

So because she is in the garage I am assuming you don't have a barn....so yes it is a great thing she is inside. I agree if she is outside all day and you aren't able to watch her the babies may be born outside.

Tami


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a barn. But it doesnt stay much warmer than outside sadly.  Come on Momma goat!! Gove me those hostages!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh ok! Yes hope she delivers them soon!! 

Tami


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no babies. Ligaments eaisly felt. Udder is quite large. Has been outside with her friends all day. Will come back in tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Still no kids. Small amount of goo. Could only find one ligaments (but easily felt it) the other was gone. But she is in for the night anyways. Today is day 156


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She has to pop soon! :baby:


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

This AM day 157. Udder IS TIGHTER AND FULLER THAN EVER! Also I know what you meanby the ligs will completely dissapear! Hers are gone this am!! Maybe babies today!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Finally!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Maevecd said:


> This AM day 157. Udder IS TIGHTER AND FULLER THAN EVER! Also I know what you meanby the ligs will completely dissapear! Hers are gone this am!! Maybe babies today!


YAY!!!

It's funny when you think the ligs are gone...but when they really disappear you have no doubt!

Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

We have lots of goo and lots of grunting discomfort!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Water broke!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yay!!!!! Finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies on the ground yet?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

First doeling born at. 1223. Still no other baby. Been about an hour now. How long is too long?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Went inside and checked her. Didnt feel anything that resembled a baby. Vet thinks she reabsorbed one? Weird.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things went well


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!!! SO glad she finally went for you!! Pics??


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes so she passed afterbirth and ate it. Baby is nursing awesome. They are in LOVE! A nice baby doeling identical to her mommy!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

very cute!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

SO cute! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! Congrats :fireworks:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She looks like a good sized kid. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, glad all is well.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe!!!!! She's so cute! Good sized baby!!!! So glad it went well!!!
My phone burned so I didn't have a phone the past few days. It fell out of my pocket into the burn pile without me knowing. lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! FINALLY!!!! :leap::leap:

Congrats


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Name opionions! 
Nakala (Mimic in Swahili) or Ditto? A
Both of these names are because she looks identical to her mommy. And she will be kept as an addition to our herd.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Both are good names.. but I think I like Ditto the best since she looks so much like her mom


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, love both.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd choose Nakala because it's different in my opinion. But both are super cute!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She is so super cute! I like ditto :wink:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I like Nakala too. It's more of a little lady name than ditto. And is a better name if you register her. Just my two cents.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

I like Nakala


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

We have named her Nakala With the nickname of Ditto, so its by preference for person.  Her and Mama Merlit are doing great, Nakala is munching hay, drinking water, eating pellets and nursing access all day. Shes around 15 pounds  I will be starting new thread tomorrow of my Alpine Doe Paisley, due between March 10-18  Single seen in ultrasound when 35 days along, as of 3 days ago I can feel kick and bounces, she also started growing her udder.  Cant wait for another baby.


----------

